# back and starting again



## Neniel (Aug 22, 2010)

I've already been on here an posted a little bit last year. DH and I thought we were in the right place to start this, I was, he wasn't.
Now we're both sure we want to do this. On 12/04 we have an appointment with the branch manager of the local Coram branch. I'm excited and a little bit scared. 
When I think about it I have hundreds of questions, but when I actually talk to someone who could answer them my mind goes blank. I need to remember to make a list of my questions.
Does anyone have any advice of what I should ask? 

Is it better to go to an information evening of more than one agency? 

Thanks,
S


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome back neniel   
We went to 2 information events, 1 with a VA and one a LA, we decided to go with the LA, but we are glad we went to both, i would definately advise going to more than 1, to see which one best suits you.
Good luck with your appointment on the 12th.


poppy xx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I remember you Neniel, I'm pleased you are both on the same page, welcome back!

You should find a lot of the obvious questions are answered before you even ask them as they will be the normal ones. 

We only went to one into event but knew straight away it was the one for us. 

Keep a little pad in your bag with a pen to write questions as they come to you, or use an app on your phone. If you feel uncomfortable asking any questions to a sw come on here and ask us lot xxx


----------



## Neniel (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello poppy and Nicola,

Thank you for your replies. I am getting really excited now and a little scared as well... What if they turn us down straight away? What if they think we're not good enough?  

I really just want to get started now...


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Try not to worry and don't be put off.
If you've decided to go for it, and an agency turn you down, just keep going until you find one who don't turn you down.
Go straight in with a thick skin and severe determination you'll be right xxx


----------



## Neniel (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello Nicola,
Thank you for your reply. We both really want this and I am sure we'll find an agency that is willing to work with us.


----------

